# OOAK Custom Rhinestone Transfer Supplier



## joseandisabel (Oct 10, 2009)

I am looking for a rhinestone transfer supplier that is quick and reliable, and also doesn't mind doing OOAK (one of a kind) designs. Does this exist? Well I know it does, because I had someone doing this for me before...

The designs I would like are all kid related. Alot of zebra/cheetah print fills, birthday stuff, disney stuff.Some adult sports stuff. I have a pretty successful Etsy shop on hold right now until I can find a new supplier since my current one has gotten extremely busy to take on OOK designs. I was paying anywhere from $2.50 for a basic name, to upwards of $9 depending on the complexity of my designs. The majority of my designs cost me around $6-$8 for complete fills various colors and around 5-6" tall by 5-6" wide. 

I would love if this person can also incorporate vinyl into the designs, I love glitter vinyl with rhinestone outlines. 

Another option is that I cut the template myself, and would only need help with the designing part. 

If any of you can help me out please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

you are asking a bunch from one place....but I do think Sandy Jo at Rhinestones and template material or maybe her store site at Rhinestone Templates

I used to do the items you list but I stopped doing ANYTHING intended for age 12 and under because of the mandated CPSA certifications required.


----------



## joseandisabel (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks for your reply Charles. I will look into that.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

I THINK what you are asking for you can find but IMO i doubt you will find anyone that can make you files for that cheap. if you do let me know lol i dont have a program yet and have to have someone make me files for one offs and hey range around $20 for the file but like i said if you find cheaper prices let me know. good luck..


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi, I tried to send you a private message but your mailbox was full. I would like to see if I could help you with your needs. please call merry at 888-288-0958. We are on the east coast.

We sell direct to consumers and we have others that buy our stuff to resell and we have special pricing for them too!


----------



## joseandisabel (Oct 10, 2009)

2STRONG said:


> I THINK what you are asking for you can find but IMO i doubt you will find anyone that can make you files for that cheap. if you do let me know lol i dont have a program yet and have to have someone make me files for one offs and hey range around $20 for the file but like i said if you find cheaper prices let me know. good luck..


Thank you! And will do


----------



## joseandisabel (Oct 10, 2009)

ifusion said:


> Hi, I tried to send you a private message but your mailbox was full. I would like to see if I could help you with your needs. please call merry at 888-288-0958. We are on the east coast.
> 
> We sell direct to consumers and we have others that buy our stuff to resell and we have special pricing for them too!


Thank you! Sorry about the inbox being full.

Can you give me your email address so I can send you my artwork to quote?

Thanks


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

ok I just sent you a private message.


----------

